# Web services interview questions



## Ella Pacey (Dec 2, 2011)

Below some web service interview questions I've found. Can you help me to answer?
What is WSDL?
What are VSDISCO files?
What namespaces are imported by default in ASMX files?
Thanks! :smile:


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

If you're going to work in IT, there's one Web site you should absolutely know how to use. It is so important, I even use it as my browser's home page: link


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont need to click the link Michael has put up because its an essential part of any IT techs or workers job these days. It begins with a g and ends in an oogle


----------



## Ella Pacey (Dec 2, 2011)

Its source:
Removed
However, there's any suggestion...


----------

